# Bumper Mounted Grill



## tundradan (Oct 10, 2015)

do you remove the grill when traveling? ours did not come with a cover either. just picked our 312bh up today and trying to figure it all out.


----------



## tundradan (Oct 10, 2015)

Figured this one out once I set it up although my gas line is to short and it doesn't light.


----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

I remove mine when traveling. Not worth the risk of losing it to me


----------

